# ماهي الاجهزة الطبية المساندة للحياة المستخدمة بالمستشفيات؟



## ساهر لوحدي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يشرفني ويسعدني الانضمام الى هذا الملتقى الهندسي والمعرفي والذ اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا للجميع .
ارجوا من لدية بيان بتصنيف الاجهزة والمعدات الطبية المساندة للحياة بالمستشفيات توضيحها وذكرها سواء كانت علاجيه او تشخيصية وحسب اهميتها. مع الشكر للجميع..


----------



## فداء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم الاجهزة الطبية تقسم الى عدة اقسام وبتصنيفات مختلفة منها الاتي
1- تصنف تبعا ل
classes and types 
class 1 :which means that the power cable have three plug nutral and phase and ground .
class 2 : the power cable plug have two parts phase and nutral 
class three : work with low power supply means 50volt ac 0r 40 volt dc
and it has double isolation


----------



## فداء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Biomedical device classified according to types :
1- Type Body (B) which mean the device not connected to patient such as CBC device 
2- Type BF :body floating any probe or electrode connected to patient body but not connect directly to the carduic such as ECG device
3-Type CF (crduic floating) it is the device connected directly to the carduic such as Defibrillator device


----------



## فداء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بامكانك الرجوع لservice manual الخاص بالجهاز الطبي وسوف تجد هذه التصنيفات موجودة وهي هامة جدا وضرورية وخاصة حينما تجري فحص للجهاز الطبي من خلال استخدام جهاز electrical safety analyzer device
الذي بدورة يجري فحوصات تتعلق بدرجة الامان للجهاز الطبي وكي يجري هذه الفحوصات لا بد من معرفة type and calss for the medical device to test it .


----------



## فداء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اما بالنسبة للتصنيفات الاخرى فهي كالاتي :
1- life support device :الاجهزة المانحة للحياة مثل جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي وجهاز غسيل الكلى وجهاز الصدمة الكهربائية DC shock
2- الاجهزة التشخيصية مثل اجهزة الاشعة والالتراساوند وجهاز تخطيط كهربائية القلب ECG ,EEG ,EMG ,EOG


----------



## فداء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

وللموضوع بقية ان كان هناك فائدة لمن سيقرا المواضيع ولا تنسونا من دعوة بظهر الغيب


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تسجيل متابعة أختي الكريمة فداء 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ساهر لوحدي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

فداء قال:


> اما بالنسبة للتصنيفات الاخرى فهي كالاتي :
> 1- life support device :الاجهزة المانحة للحياة مثل جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي وجهاز غسيل الكلى وجهاز الصدمة الكهربائية dc shock
> 2- الاجهزة التشخيصية مثل اجهزة الاشعة والالتراساوند وجهاز تخطيط كهربائية القلب ecg ,eeg ,emg ,eog


الف شكر الاخت فداء ماقصرتي على التوضيح اعلاه وهذا ماكنت اقصده بالضبط.. أسماء الاجهزة التي لها علاقه مباشرة بحياة المريض وتسمى مساندة للحياة سواء كانت علاجية ام تشخيصية ؟حقيقة لاادري بحثت كثيرا وهناك اختلافات في التصنيف فمثلا هل جهاز الاشعة المقطعيه يعتبر جهاز تشخيصيي مساند لللحياة؟ هل جهاز التخدير ومضخة وسرنجة المحاليل تصنف ايضا ام لا ؟
هل بالامكان ان يتم تصنيف الاجهزة في موضوعنا الى فئتين أ و ب بحيث الفئة أ هي التي لها علاقة مباشرة بحياة المريض وبدونها يفقد الحياة.. و ب اجهزة لها علاقة غير مباشرة بحياة المريض ومساندة ولكنه مهمة جدا ولبد من توفرها ...
ارجوا التوضيح مع تقديري واحترامي,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ساهر لوحدي (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا ام وائل على هذا التوضيح ويعطيك الصحة والعافية .
مع اني كنت اتمنى ذكر اسماء الاجهزة فقط التي بدون وجودها بالمستشفى المريض يموت.
وكذلك اسماء الاجهزة المساعده والمعاونة للحياة التي تليها مباشرة بالاهمية .
ارجو ا من لدية معلومات يفيدنا وشكر للجميع..


----------



## Lilian Ahmed (11 يناير 2011)

ارجو احد منكم اذا عنده معلومات عن ماهي ادوات الاتصال المستخدمه في المستشفيات ,, وماهي الشبكه (network) كمان اللي يستخدموها ,, والsoftware & hardware & IS,,, اذا عند اي احد معلومه حول هذا الكلام ,, ارجو الافاده ,,


----------

